# Club Nintendo Gold and Platinum Rewards



## Mr. L (Nov 9, 2010)

So, has anyone got their Club Nintendo Gold or Platinum reward yet? I got my platinum reward yesterday along with my camera, took some pics to show what it pretty much looks like.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Front of the box.</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Back of the box compared to a water bottle.</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Figurine in the packaging.</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Figurine compared to a water bottle.</div>

Nothing that great, but nice to just have on the shelf or something I suppose.


----------



## SilentHopes (Nov 9, 2010)

I got my Platinum on Saturday.

Not sure if I want to sell it or not...


----------



## Mr. L (Nov 9, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> I got my Platinum on Saturday.
> 
> Not sure if I want to sell it or not...


I would, for a reasonable price.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 9, 2010)

Although I got a platinum offer, I still got the calendar. Better than paying for a new one.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Nov 9, 2010)

Me and my cousin tried to get it... we failed  We got the Mario hat though


----------



## SilentHopes (Nov 9, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Me and my cousin tried to get it... we failed  We got the Mario hat though


My request to get it failed like 3 times, but I still got it.

Although, then again, I did email Nintendo and told them that it didn't work for me...


----------



## PaJami (Nov 9, 2010)

I will be getting my statue in four to ten days. Yay 8D


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 9, 2010)

I got mine today, it's amazing. I feel like jumping though whenever I hold that damn box.


----------



## Mr. L (Nov 9, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> I got mine today, it's amazing. I feel like jumping though whenever I hold that damn box.


Why, exactly?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 9, 2010)

I really wish they would've given us a downloadable version of the special edition Super Mario 25th Anniversary game.


----------



## Callie (Nov 9, 2010)

I haven't been offered and I'm gold status. Weird... I just used all my coins, does that have anything to do with it?


----------



## 8bit (Nov 9, 2010)

I wish they gave us a game & watch like Japan they get better prizes


----------



## blue2kid3 (Nov 9, 2010)

i was only 30 points away =( who wants to sell me theres (no i dont mean the calender)


----------



## blue2kid3 (Nov 9, 2010)

MarlonHax said:
			
		

> I wish they gave us a game & watch like Japan they get better prizes


the japan version has been around years longer


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 9, 2010)

MarlonHax said:
			
		

> I wish they gave us a game & watch like Japan they get better prizes


Actually, NOJ got *censored.2.0*tier things than us. 

It's like hell froze.

Proof


----------



## SilentHopes (Nov 9, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> MarlonHax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have gotten that Balloon Fighter game if it was for the U.S.

 <_<  Now I want it.


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 9, 2010)

My requests failed each time. I called nintendo and they said I would get it... I swear if I dont...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>my face</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 9, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was when they got amazing things though. 

I'm curious as to why Nintendo of Japan decided to take a *censored.2.0* on their consumers. That's Nintendo of America's job.


----------

